

GiftyMifty startup story: To get the gift you wish for - arash_milani
http://ourstory.giftymifty.co/

======
arash_milani
This is the story of one of the Startup Weekend Teams in Tabriz, Iran. I'm
really impressed with their passion to bring this alive. Due to financial and
political limitations in Iran that will be great if they can win the Global
Startup Battle and get the aid from Google to kick start this project. Your
vote counts

